# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 877 multicast

## jirkon

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Μετά από πολύ καιρό έφτασε στα χέρια μου ένα 877 sec K9. Πρώτη φορά λοιπόν Cisco στα χέρια μου αλλά μετά από λίγο καιρό που το έχω πάνω στην ΟΝ σας πληροφορώ ότι είδα <<άσπρη μέρα>> που λένε. Γλύτωσα απ’τα άπειρα disconnects και την αδικαιολόγητη μιoση της ταχύτητας. Υπάρχουν ακόμα βέβαια αλλά από 10 έως 15 restart στο Pirelli τώρα πλέον είναι 2-3 όλο το 24ωρο. 
Έχασα βέβαια την ΟΝtv και ΟΝrec.
Με τα λίγα που ξέρω και με την βοήθεια σας ίσως να το κάνω να δουλέψει και με 
αuτες τις υπηρεσίες.
Πάμε λοιπόν   ONrec είναι unicasts σε 10.x.x.x ανάλογα από ποιο κανάλι θέλεις να δεις τις εγγραφές .
ΟΝtv είναι multicast με το Sagem να κάνει join σε διαφορετικό group 232.x.x.x.
Αν λοιπόν θέλετε να βοηθήσετε σας περιμένω.

----------


## epilas

Το ΟΝtv δεν δουλευει παρα μονο με το pirelli.

----------


## karavagos

232? SSM δηλαδή?
Ενδιαφέρον. :Thinking: 



```
ip multicast-routing
ip pim ssm

! σε όλα τα interfaces
 ip pim sparse-mode  

! στο interface που συνδέεις to sagem
 ip igmp ver 3
```

Αν γίνεται έλεγχος με βάση τη mac-address, ατύχησες. Βάλε πάνω το Pirelli, βρες την mac και βάλτην στο cisco ("mac-address xxx").

Αν κολλήσεις κάπου, δώσε μου με κάποιον τρόπο πρόσβαση μέσω console/telnet/ssh και μάλλον θα την βρούμε την άκρη  :Twisted Evil: 

Και όπως είχα πει και παλιότερα, με ένα snifferάκι μπορείς να μάθεις σχεδόν τα πάντα.

----------


## jirkon

Ευχαριστώ φίλοι για το ενδιαφέρον σας. 
Στο προκείμενο λοιπόν.
Δοκίμασα κάτι για το ΟΝrec. Aακούστε λοιπόν τι βρήκα.
Άνοιξα τις 10.χ.χ.χ στο 877 και είδα το μενού επιλογής του ΟΝrec. Διάλεξα κάτι να δω αλλά τίποτε. Τσαντίλα μεγάλη. Μετά όμως πάλι στο 877. Και να τι ήθελε πείραγμα < TCP maximum incomplete sessions per host >. Μόλις ανέβηκε λίγο voila!!!!. 
A! και να μη ξεχάσω. Από ΟΝ 10.χ.χ.χ έρχεται UDP 2000.
Αργότερα θα δω τις εντολές σου φίλε karavago. 
Δουλειά τώρα. Τα λέμε αργότερα.


και ενα μικρο snip


192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.5	224.0.1.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.12	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.12	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.5	224.0.1.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	
192.168.1.5	224.0.0.2	IGMP	V2 Leave Group	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.5	224.0.1.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	
192.168.1.5	224.0.0.2	IGMP	V2 Leave Group	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.2	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.2	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.5	224.0.0.2	IGMP	V2 Leave Group	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.3	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.3	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.5	224.0.1.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	
192.168.1.5	224.0.0.2	IGMP	V2 Leave Group	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.6	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.6	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.5	224.0.1.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	
192.168.1.5	224.0.0.2	IGMP	V2 Leave Group	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.9	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.9	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.5	224.0.1.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	
192.168.1.5	224.0.0.2	IGMP	V2 Leave Group	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.4	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	
192.168.1.5	232.100.3.4	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	tv channel
192.168.1.5	224.0.1.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Report	
192.168.1.5	224.0.0.2	IGMP	V2 Leave Group	
192.168.1.1	224.0.0.1	IGMP	V2 Membership Query	

τι λες για αυτο?

----------


## jirkon

Τι λετε γι αυτο?

ip multicast-routing
!
interface vlan1
 ip pim sparse-dense-mode
 ip igmp helper-address udl Dialer0
!
!
interface Dialer0
 ip pim sparse-dense-mode
 ip igmp unidirectional-link
!
!

----------


## karavagos

Τα IGMP logs από που είναι?

Επίσης, το unidirectional routing τι το χρειάζεσαι?

----------


## jirkon

Το log είναι από wireshark. Τα comments είναι από εμένα κάνοντας zapping στα κανάλια. To unidirectional δεν χρειάζεται. 
Στο δικό σου κώδικα δίνεις ver 3. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σου βλέποντας το log?

----------


## karavagos

Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις ένα pcap αρχείο από το wireshark την στιγμή που ανοίγεις το sagem και όταν επιλέγεις κάποιο κανάλι?
Αν το sagem παίζει με IGMP V2, τότε χρειάζεται "πατέντα" για να παίξει με SSM στο cisco.

Επίσης ενεργοποίησε όλα τα "debub ip pim *", "debug ip igmp *", "debug ip mpacket" στο cisco και μάζεψε και από εκεί τα logs.

----------


## jirkon

> Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις ένα pcap αρχείο από το wireshark την στιγμή που ανοίγεις το sagem και όταν επιλέγεις κάποιο κανάλι?
> Αν το sagem παίζει με IGMP V2, τότε χρειάζεται "πατέντα" για να παίξει με SSM στο cisco.
> 
> Επίσης ενεργοποίησε όλα τα "debub ip pim *", "debug ip igmp *", "debug ip mpacket" στο cisco και μάζεψε και από εκεί τα logs.


Εχεις PM

----------


## wintech2003

Δουλεια για την ON κάνουμε πάλι εδώ στο ADSLgr  :Razz: 

Απο τον νεο χρόνο βλέπω να μοιράζουν και πρότυπο configuration για Cisco routers.

----------


## jirkon

Σκεψου λιγο PIM version 2 Dense mode?  Aν δεν κανω λαθος βλεποντας τα παρακατω!

00249: *Nov 16 13:37:38.207 PCTime: IGMP(0): Updating EXCLUDE group timer for 232.100.3.12
000250: *Nov 16 13:37:38.207 PCTime: IGMP(0): MRT Add/Update Vlan1 for (*,232.100.3.12) by 0
000251: *Nov 16 13:37:38.251 PCTime: PIM(0): Building Graft message for 232.100.3.12, Vlan1: no entries
000252: *Nov 16 13:37:38.567 PCTime: IGMP(0): Received v2 Query on Dialer0 from 91.132.1.134
000253: *Nov 16 13:37:42.219 PCTime: IGMP(0): Received Leave from 192.168.1.5 (Vlan1) for 232.100.3.12
000254: *Nov 16 13:37:42.219 PCTime: IGMP(0): Received Group record for group 232.100.3.12, mode 3 from 192.168.1.5 for 0 sources
000255: *Nov 16 13:37:42.219 PCTime: IGMP(0): Lower expiration timer to 2000 msec for 232.100.3.12 on Vlan1
000256: *Nov 16 13:37:42.219 PCTime: IGMP(0): Send v2 Query on Vlan1 for group 232.100.3.12
000257: *Nov 16 13:37:43.223 PCTime: IGMP(0): Send v2 Query on Vlan1 for group 232.100.3.12
000258: *Nov 16 13:37:44.223 PCTime: IGMP(0): Switching to INCLUDE mode for 232.100.3.12 on Vlan1
000259: *Nov 16 13:37:44.223 PCTime: IGMP(0): MRT delete Vlan1 for (*,232.100.3.12) by 0
000260: *Nov 16 13:38:04.223 PCTime: IGMP(0): Send v2 general Query on Vlan1

........Auto merged post: jirkon added 2 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........




> Δουλεια για την ON κάνουμε πάλι εδώ στο ADSLgr 
> 
> Απο τον νεο χρόνο βλέπω να μοιράζουν και πρότυπο configuration για Cisco routers.




Μπορει και πιο νωρις.!!!!

----------


## karavagos

Το graft message είναι λογικό αν έχεις βάλει sparse-dense mode και δεν υπάρχει γνωστό RP για το συγκεκριμένο group, οπότε λειτουργεί σε dense mode. Δεν θες dense mode όμως.

Δοκίμασε το αρχικό config (χωρίς το igmp v3) που σου έδωσα και μετά δώσε "sh ip pim nei".

Επίσης χρησιμοποιείς κάποιον dialer στο config? Την βασική ip σε ποιο interface την παίρνεις από την ON? dialer ή bvi?
Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το config?

----------


## jirkon

> Το graft message είναι λογικό αν έχεις βάλει sparse-dense mode και δεν υπάρχει γνωστό RP για το συγκεκριμένο group, οπότε λειτουργεί σε dense mode. Δεν θες dense mode όμως.
> 
> Δοκίμασε το αρχικό config (χωρίς το igmp v3) που σου έδωσα και μετά δώσε "sh ip pim nei".
> 
> Επίσης χρησιμοποιείς κάποιον dialer στο config? Την βασική ip σε ποιο interface την παίρνεις από την ON? dialer ή bvi?
> Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το config?



Δεν εκανα την αλλαγη ακομα. Δες to attached config.

----------


## lacacitos

ψιλο "σφιχτο" νομίζω ότι ειναι το acl 101 για να περάσει pim κλπ

----------


## jirkon

μικρο log με τα παρακατω.


"debub ip pim *", "debug ip igmp *", "debug ip mpacket" 

see attached.

----------


## jirkon

> ψιλο "σφιχτο" νομίζω ότι ειναι το acl 101 για να περάσει pim κλπ



Kαλησπερα φιλε μου.

Προταση για το acl101 ?

----------


## karavagos

Αφού βγάλεις λίστες και cbac από τα 2 interfaces (για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν κόβεται κάτι):



```
ip pim ssm default
!
int dialer 0
 ip pim sparse-mode
!
int vlan 1
 ip pim sparse-mode
 ip igmp join-group 232.100.3.12
 ip igmp helper-address 91.132.1.134
```

και μετά από λίγο δοκίμασε να δεις το κανάλι που αντιστοιχεί στο 232.100.3.12 και


```
sh ip pim nei
sh ip igmp groups
sh ip igmp groups 192.168.1.5 detail
sh ip mroute
```



Στην επόμενη προσπάθεια βάζεις:



```
ip pim ssm default
!
ip igmp ssm-map enable
no ip igmp ssm-map query dns
ip igmp ssm-map static SSM_GROUPS_ACL 91.132.1.134 !(εφόσον αυτός είναι ο multicast server, που δεν το νομίζω)
!
int dialer 0
 ip pim sparse-mode
!
int vlan 1
 ip pim sparse-mode
!
ip access-list standard SSM_GROUPS_ACL
 permit 232.100.3.0 0.0.0.255
!
```

και μετά από λίγο δοκίμασε να δεις το κανάλι που αντιστοιχεί σε κάποιο 232.100.3.x και


```
sh ip pim nei
sh ip igmp groups
sh ip igmp groups 192.168.1.5 detail
sh ip mroute
```

Σαν τελευταία λύση...μαζί με το προηγούμενο:


```
int vlan 1
 ip igmp static-group 232.100.3.12 source ssm-map
```

Σε κάθε δοκιμή, κράτα τα debugs και τα show outputs!!!

........Auto merged post: karavagos added 9 Minutes and 16 Seconds later........

Επίσης, χωρίς να κάνεις οτιδήποτε άλλο, βάλε τα παρακάτω και δοκίμασε να ανοίξεις το sagem, μήπως και μπορέσουμε να βρούμε τον server :



```
int vlan 1
 no ip route-cache
 no ip mroute-cache

int dialer 0
 no ip route-cache
 no ip mroute-cache
```

και μετά


```
debug ip packet det
```


ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Δεν πρέπει να κάνεις τίποτα άλλο στο lan του cisco!!!

----------


## jirkon

Φιλε karavago μετα απο ενα ακομη sniffing βρεθηκε ο server η μαλλον οι servers. 
Τα log files ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα για να στα στειλω. 
Δεν εκανα τιποτε αλλο, ουτε δοκιμασα καποιο καινουργιο config στον 877. 
Το sniffing εγινε σε Pirelli+Sagem με τον sniffer σε PC με μονο τα αναγκαια services.
Αυριο αν εχω καιρο θα δουμε και τα υπολοιπα.
Αν θελεις τα logs στειλε PM/SMS η παρε τηλ. να βρουμε τροπο να τα παρεις.

----------


## jirkon

Φιλε μου, κοιτα και ενα header απο ενα πακετο multicast ONtv.
Απλα πραγματα που λενε πολλα!   :Wink: 

DLC:   -----------DLC Header --------------
    DLC:
      DLC: Frame 62 arrived on xx :Lips Sealed: x :Lips Sealed: x.xxxx is 1538 (054E hex) bytes.
    DLC: Destination = Multicast Xxxxxxxxxxxx
    DLC: Source     = Station   xxxxxxxxxxxx
    DLC: Ethertype     = 0800 (IP)
    DLC: 
IP:    -----------IP Header ----------------
    IP:
    IP: Version = 4, header length = 20 bytes
    IP: Type of service = 28
    IP:     001. .... = priority
    IP:    ...0 .... = normal delay
    IP:    .... 1... = high throughput
    IP:    .... .0.. = normal reliability
    IP:     .... ..0. = ECT bit - transport protocol will ignore the CE bit
    IP:     .... ...0 = CE bit - no congestion
    IP: Total Length  = 1344 bytes
    IP: Identification= xxxxx
    IP: Flags      = 0X
    IP:    .0.. .... = may fragment
    IP:     ..0. .... = last fragment
    IP: Fragment offset = 0 bytes
    IP: Time to live    = 7 sec
    IP: Protocol        = 17 (UDP)
    IP: Header checksum = xxxx (correct)
    IP: Source address  = [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]
    IP: Destination addr= [232.100.3.12]
    IP: No options
    IP: 
UDP:   -------------UDP Header ----------------
    UDP:
    UDP: Source port    = 1035
    UDP: Destination prt= 30120
    UDP: Length        = 1324
    UDP: Checksum        = XXXX (correct)
    UDP: [1316 byte(s) of data]

----------


## karavagos

1. Αλλαγή στο dhcp:


```
ip dhcp pool Sagem
   host 192.168.1.5 255.255.255.0
   hardware-address xxx.xxx.xxxx
   option 42 ip 91.132.4.164 91.132.4.165 92.132.1.4
   option 72 ip 10.223.4.53
   option 7 ip 10.223.4.64
   default-router 192.168.1.1
   dns-server 192.168.1.1
   lease 0 1
```

Αν μπορείς κάνε ένα capture με το cisco και το sagem την ώρα που το sagem ζητάει ip για να συγκρίνω τα logs με αυτά του pirelli. Λογικά πρέπει να είμαστε οκ με όλα τα options.
Eλπίζω ότι το pirelli δεν κάνει forward τα dhcp discover/request κάπου αλλού, γιατί υπάρχει κάποιο option "user class" που στέλνει το sagem και με ανησυχεί. Διαφορετικά θα πρέπει να κάνει και ο cisco forward τα dhcp discover/request (το βλέπουμε σε 2η φάση).

........Auto merged post: karavagos added 6 Minutes and 49 Seconds later........

2. Αλλαγή στο ssm:



```
ip multicast-routing
ip pim ssm default
!
ip igmp ssm-map enable
no ip igmp ssm-map query dns
ip igmp ssm-map static SSM_GROUPS1_ACL 10.223.3.201
!
int dialer 0
 ip pim sparse-mode
!
int vlan 1
 ip pim sparse-mode
!
ip access-list standard SSM_GROUPS1_ACL
 permit 232.100.3.0 0.0.0.255
!
```

Ισχύουν τα γνωστά...


```
sh ip pim nei
sh ip igmp groups
sh ip igmp groups 192.168.1.5 detail
sh ip mroute
```

μαζί με τα επίσης γνωστά debugs...

----------


## jirkon

Syslog σε CVS απο το ποιο πανω config. Tα γνωστα degug απο ποιο πανω. 
sniffing αργοτερα σε email.

----------


## jirkon

> Syslog σε CVS απο το ποιο πανω config. Tα γνωστα degug απο ποιο πανω. 
> sniffing αργοτερα σε email.



Δεν ανεβαζει cvs. zip ειναι οκ

----------


## karavagos

Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το τρέχον config?
Έχεις αφαιρέσεις λίστα και cbac (inspect) από τον dialer? Βγάλτα και ξαναδώσε "sh ip pim nei".

Επίσης δώσε "sh ip mroute count" 2-3 φορές, καθώς προσπαθείς να δεις κάποιο κανάλι.

ΥΓ: Μάλλον είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## jirkon

```
wide open cisco
 
fresh conf 
 
! 
!
no ip source-route
ip cef
!
!
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.21 192.168.1.254
!
ip dhcp pool sdm-pool1
   import all
   network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
   default-router 192.168.1.1 
   lease 0 1
!
ip dhcp pool Sagem
   host 192.168.1.5 255.255.255.0
   hardware-address 0019.4b71.4b69
   option 42 ip 91.132.4.164 91.132.4.165 92.132.1.4 
   option 72 ip 10.223.4.53 
   option 7 ip 10.223.4.64 
   default-router 192.168.1.1 
   dns-server 192.168.1.1 
   lease 0 1
!
!
no ip bootp server
ip domain name fs2net.net
ip name-server 91.132.4.4
ip name-server 91.132.4.20
ip multicast-routing 
ip igmp ssm-map enable
no ip igmp ssm-map query dns
ip igmp ssm-map static SSM_GROUPS1_ACL 10.223.3.201
!
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
!
username xxxx privilege 15 secret xxxxxxxxxxxxx
archive
 log config
  hidekeys
!
!
ip tcp synwait-time 10
ip ssh time-out 60
ip ssh authentication-retries 2
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto 
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description $ES_WAN$$FW_OUTSIDE$
 no snmp trap link-status
 pvc 8/35 
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$$ES_LAN$$FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip pim sparse-mode
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 ip route-cache flow
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
!
interface Dialer0
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 ip pim sparse-mode
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache flow
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication chap callin
 ppp chap hostname on
 ppp chap password 7 000B1D
!
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
!
ip http server
ip http access-class 23
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 86400 requests 10000
ip pim ssm default
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
!
ip access-list standard SSM_GROUPS1_ACL
 permit 232.100.3.0 0.0.0.255
!
logging trap debugging
logging 192.168.1.56
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1
access-list 1 remark SDM_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
!
!
```

........Auto merged post: jirkon added 8 Minutes and 58 Seconds later........

και τα sh ip mroute  count που ζητας


```
cis877#sh ip mroute count
IP Multicast Statistics
2 routes using 1324 bytes of memory
2 groups, 0.00 average sources per group
Forwarding Counts: Pkt Count/Pkts(neg(-) = Drops) per second/Avg Pkt Size/Kilobits per second
Other counts: Total/RPF failed/Other drops(OIF-null, rate-limit etc)

Group: 239.255.255.250, Source count: 0, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0

Group: 224.0.1.40, Source count: 0, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
cis877#sh ip mroute count
IP Multicast Statistics
6 routes using 2860 bytes of memory
4 groups, 0.50 average sources per group
Forwarding Counts: Pkt Count/Pkts(neg(-) = Drops) per second/Avg Pkt Size/Kilobits per second
Other counts: Total/RPF failed/Other drops(OIF-null, rate-limit etc)

Group: 239.255.255.250, Source count: 0, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0

Group: 232.100.3.2, Source count: 1, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
  Source: 10.223.3.201/32, Forwarding: 0/0/0/0, Other: 0/0/0

Group: 232.100.3.1, Source count: 1, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
  Source: 10.223.3.201/32, Forwarding: 0/0/0/0, Other: 0/0/0

Group: 224.0.1.40, Source count: 0, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
cis877#sh ip mroute count
IP Multicast Statistics
6 routes using 2860 bytes of memory
4 groups, 0.50 average sources per group
Forwarding Counts: Pkt Count/Pkts(neg(-) = Drops) per second/Avg Pkt Size/Kilobits per second
Other counts: Total/RPF failed/Other drops(OIF-null, rate-limit etc)

Group: 239.255.255.250, Source count: 0, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0

Group: 232.100.3.2, Source count: 1, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
  Source: 10.223.3.201/32, Forwarding: 0/0/0/0, Other: 0/0/0

Group: 232.100.3.1, Source count: 1, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
  Source: 10.223.3.201/32, Forwarding: 0/0/0/0, Other: 0/0/0

Group: 224.0.1.40, Source count: 0, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
cis877#sh ip mroute count
IP Multicast Statistics
6 routes using 2860 bytes of memory
4 groups, 0.50 average sources per group
Forwarding Counts: Pkt Count/Pkts(neg(-) = Drops) per second/Avg Pkt Size/Kilobits per second
Other counts: Total/RPF failed/Other drops(OIF-null, rate-limit etc)

Group: 239.255.255.250, Source count: 0, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0

Group: 232.100.3.2, Source count: 1, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
  Source: 10.223.3.201/32, Forwarding: 0/0/0/0, Other: 0/0/0

Group: 232.100.3.1, Source count: 1, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
  Source: 10.223.3.201/32, Forwarding: 0/0/0/0, Other: 0/0/0

Group: 224.0.1.40, Source count: 0, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
cis877#sh ip mroute count
IP Multicast Statistics
6 routes using 2860 bytes of memory
4 groups, 0.50 average sources per group
Forwarding Counts: Pkt Count/Pkts(neg(-) = Drops) per second/Avg Pkt Size/Kilobits per second
Other counts: Total/RPF failed/Other drops(OIF-null, rate-limit etc)

Group: 239.255.255.250, Source count: 0, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0

Group: 232.100.3.2, Source count: 1, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
  Source: 10.223.3.201/32, Forwarding: 0/0/0/0, Other: 0/0/0

Group: 232.100.3.1, Source count: 1, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
  Source: 10.223.3.201/32, Forwarding: 0/0/0/0, Other: 0/0/0

Group: 224.0.1.40, Source count: 0, Packets forwarded: 0, Packets received: 0
cis877#
```

----------


## jirkon

Συνεχιζω να πιστευω πως πρεπει να παμε στη λυση του helper στο vlan1. Το Sagem ενω διχνει οτι εχει κανει join το channel group δεν μπενει στην λειτουργια tv. Κατα τα αλλα (ωρα, μενου) ολα δειχνουν κανονικα. Λιγο αργες οι εναλλαγες στο menu αλλα υπαρχουν ολα.

Μη σε παρω στο λαιμο μου αλλα ....something is missing I think ....

----------


## karavagos

Οκ, δοκίμασε και την 1η λύση που έχω αναφέρει στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=17

----------


## jirkon

> Οκ, δοκίμασε και την 1η λύση που έχω αναφέρει στο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=17


 :Thumb down:   ....

----------


## jirkon

Με proxy στο dialer0 αλλα σε igmp ver2 και χωρις ssm? Βασικα igmp ver 2 proxy  implementation σε απλη μορφη. Νομιζω πως πρεπει να το δοκιμασουμε αποφευγοντας οσο το δυνατον το ver3.

----------


## GnF

> Το ΟΝtv δεν δουλευει παρα μονο με το pirelli.


αυτό δεν υσχείει

----------


## freeman

μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο έχω καταφέρει το speedtouch 585 να παίζει full tv (mcast/onrec) στέλνοντας το pirelli στη ντουλάπα  :Razz:  , αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι......

----------


## jirkon

> μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο έχω καταφέρει το speedtouch 585 να παίζει full tv (mcast/onrec) στέλνοντας το pirelli στη ντουλάπα  , αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι......


 
Κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή. Αν μπορείς ανέβασε το config η δώσε μας τον τρόπο.!! 

 :Respekt:

----------


## freeman

ρίξτε μια ματιά στο config, αν και μάλλον το cisco θα θέλει περισσότερο tweaking 
Αρκετά με βοήθησαν τα παρακάτω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/download...do=file&id=804
http://www.speedtouch.nl/docs/Config...WANConnect.pdf

----------


## jirkon

[quote=freeman;1591358]ρίξτε μια ματιά στο config, αν και μάλλον το cisco θα θέλει περισσότερο tweaking 
Αρκετά με βοήθησαν τα παρακάτω
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/download...do=file&id=804
http://www.speedtouch.nl/docs/Config...pdf&#91;/quote]


Ευχαριστω πολυ. Θα του ριξω μια ματια!   :Wink:

----------


## jirkon

Τι θα λέγατε για unidirectional-link kαι sparse-mode στον dialer0, igmp proxy service sparse mode και helper address στο loopback0, και mroute-proxy κ sparse-mode στο vlan1? 
Το pim χρειάζεται rp οπωσδήποτε?

----------


## papakion

Μπραβο παιδια, αντε να βγαλουμε μετά και ρυθμίσεις για το Fritzακι!

----------


## jirkon

000039: Dec  5 17:43:05.821 PCTime: MRT(0): Update (*,239.255.255.250), RPF  /0.0.0.0
000040: Dec  5 17:43:09.568 PCTime: MRT(0): Update (*,239.255.255.250), RPF  /0.0.0.0
000041: Dec  5 17:43:09.572 PCTime: MRT(0): Update Vlan1/239.255.255.250 in the olist of (*, 239.255.255.250), Forward state - MAC
 built
000042: Dec  5 17:43:12.819 PCTime: MRT(0): Update (*,224.0.1.40), RPF  /0.0.0.0
000043: Dec  5 17:43:12.819 PCTime: MRT(0): Update (*,224.0.1.40), RPF  /0.0.0.0
000044: Dec  5 17:43:56.059 PCTime: MRT(0): Update (*,232.100.3.22), RPF  /0.0.0.0
000045: Dec  5 17:43:56.059 PCTime: MRT(0): Set the C-flag for (*, 232.100.3.22)
000046: Dec  5 17:43:56.059 PCTime: MRT(0): WAVL Insert interface: Vlan1 in (* ,232.100.3.22) Successful
000047: Dec  5 17:43:56.059 PCTime: MRT(0): set min mtu for (0.0.0.0, 232.100.3.22) 18010->1500
000048: Dec  5 17:43:56.059 PCTime: MRT(0): Add Vlan1/232.100.3.22 to the olist of (*, 232.100.3.22), Forward state - MAC built
000049: Dec  5 17:44:02.009 PCTime: MRT(0): Delete Vlan1/232.100.3.22 from the olist of (*, 232.100.3.22)
000050: Dec  5 17:44:02.009 PCTime: MRT(0): set min mtu for (0.0.0.0, 232.100.3.22) 1500->18010
000051: Dec  5 17:44:02.009 PCTime: MRT(0): Reset the C-flag for (*, 232.100.3.22)
000052: Dec  5 17:44:06.008 PCTime: MRT(0): Update (*,239.255.255.250), RPF  /0.0.0.0
000053: Dec  5 17:44:07.008 PCTime: MRT(0): Update (*,224.0.1.40), RPF  /0.0.0.0
000054: Dec  5 17:44:07.008 PCTime: MRT(0): Update (*,224.0.1.40), RPF  /0.0.0.0
000055: Dec  5 17:44:12.206 PCTime: MRT(0): Update (*,239.255.255.250), RPF  /0.0.0.0
000056: Dec  5 17:44:12.206 PCTime: MRT(0): Update Vlan1/239.255.255.250 in the olist of (*, 239.255.255.250), Forward state - MAC



Ξερει κανεις τι παει λαθος?
debug ip mrouting

----------


## jirkon

Ελπιζω να ειμαι κοντα.!! 

Για τους φιλους της ΟΝ.



No comments!!

----------


## cnp5

Τα IPs για τα κανάλια της On (εκτός του Rage TV που προστέθηκε πριν μερικές ημέρες).

----------


## freeman

RageTV: 232.100.3.31
το port (udp) που έρχεται το stream είναι το 30120 σε όλα τα κανάλια

----------


## jirkon

Και ενα update στο Excel με τα ποιο πανω.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## papakion

thnx Χρηστο!

χρησιμότατες πληροφορίες  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris_74

αυτα μπορουμε να τα παιξουμε μεσω καποιου software στο pc μας? πχ κανα vlc

----------


## papakion

οχι δεν γινεται Δημητρη...  :Whistle:

----------


## dimitris_74

thnx papakion

----------


## Nemphys

Τελικά τα κατάφερε κανείς να το κάνει να δουλέψει?
Πήρα ένα Zyxel 662H (λόγω δυνατοτήτων VPN) και μου έχει βγάλει την πίστη 3 μέρες τώρα.
Μπορεί κάποιος να περιγράψει τι χρειάζεται (όχι router-specific) για να παίζει και live tv (multicast) και ONRec? Μου παίζει το ONRec, αλλά όχι παντα.
Το κακό είναι ότι το Zyxel δεν έχει "extended" options στο DHCP του, άρα το Sagem δε δείχνει ώρα, αλλά δε με πολυενδιαφέρει.
Επίσης, μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο, αλλά με την ίδια ακριβώς καλωδίωση, το Pirelli συγχρονίζει σε ονομαστική ταχύτητα 13934/1023, ενώ το Zyxel σε 9184/896...

----------


## Evangelos

> ρίξτε μια ματιά στο config, αν και μάλλον το cisco θα θέλει περισσότερο tweaking 
> Αρκετά με βοήθησαν τα παρακάτω
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/download...do=file&id=804
> http://www.speedtouch.nl/docs/Config...WANConnect.pdf



freeman, θα μπορούσαμε και πώς να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το st585mcast.txt αρχείο με το δικό σου configuration στον δικό μας ST 585(i) v6 ώστε να δούμε OnTV, OnCinema, και OnRec?

Τί αλλαγές χρειάζονται να γίνουν (π.χ. Sagem Mac Address) αφού το φορτώσουμε στον router μας, τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε, και επίσης σε τί firmware το τρέχεις εσύ?

Επί πλέον το ConfigGuide_WANConnect.pdf link δεν δουλεύει πιά. Πού μπορούμε να το βρούμε.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, και μπράβο για την προσπάθειά σου.

----------


## freeman

> freeman, θα μπορούσαμε και πώς να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το st585mcast.txt αρχείο με το δικό σου configuration στον δικό μας ST 585(i) v6 ώστε να δούμε OnTV, OnCinema, και OnRec?
> 
> Τί αλλαγές χρειάζονται να γίνουν (π.χ. Sagem Mac Address) αφού το φορτώσουμε στον router μας, τι πρέπει να προσέξουμε, και επίσης σε τί firmware το τρέχεις εσύ?
> 
> Επί πλέον το ConfigGuide_WANConnect.pdf link δεν δουλεύει πιά. Πού μπορούμε να το βρούμε.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, και μπράβο για την προσπάθειά σου.


ConfigGuide_WANConnect.pdf
Τώρα να σου πω την αλήθεια το config που ανέβασα δε θυμάμαι από ποιο f/w της 6.x που είχα στο router μου είναι  :Thinking: 
Πάντως έχει παίξει σαν setup με όλα τα f/w της σειράς 6.x που έχω δοκιμάσει, και με το 7.4.1.7.0 που τρέχω τώρα.
Σε κάποιο f/w της 6.x μετά το restore μου έκανε κάτι κουλά, σαν να μην είχε περάσει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις από το config και τις έφτιαχνα με το χέρι. Στην 7.4.1.7.0 που πέρασα πριν από καμια 15ρια μέρες το έκανα με το χέρι από την αρχή (factory defaults και μετά cli).
Στο config που έχω ανεβάσει άλλαξε στη γραμμή 


```
add name=notsagem type=mac mac=!00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
```

το 00:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX με τη mac address του sagem σου.
Επίσης στις γραμμές


```
add name=Administrator password=_CYP_XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX role=Administrator hash2=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX defuser=enabled
add name=tech password=_CYP_XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX role=TechnicalSupport hash2=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX defremadmin=enabled
```

βρες τις αντίστοιχες γραμμές από το δικό σου config και αντικατέστησέ τις

έχει και κάτι άλλα XX στο configuration για το wireless αλλά αυτά λογικά μπορείς να τα ρυθμίσεις από το web interface μετά. 
Λογικά με αυτές τις αλλαγές το config θα παίξει.
(Ελπίζω να μη το πολυέσκισα το cisco-thread  :Whistle: )

----------


## Evangelos

Φίλε freeman to SpeedTouch 585v6 έπεξε τέλεια με όλα τα firmware (τώρα έχω το 7.4.1 και περιμένω να βρώ και το 7.4.2) και βλέπω κανονικά OnTV, OnREC, και OnCinema.

Συγχαρητήρια για την εξαιρετική δουλεία, και εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία και στο Cisco 877. Παραθέτω και το Speedtouch 585 and Multicast Video.pdf που πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να βοηθήσει πολλούς άλλους να επιτύχουν κάτι παρόμοιο, καθώς και το ZyXEL-P662HW-Multicast.pdf, για να βοηθήσει τον φίλο Nemphys με το Zyxel-P662HW.

----------

